# Pct helllllp



## GripperFC

Hey everyone, 

Just started a cycle , see below, and need a good PCT - post cycle therapy - for it . can anyone recommend anything that will work well for this cycle? cheers 

10 weeks testosterone cypionate 500mg a week
6 weeks 30-60mg D'bol a day
3 weeks trenbolone A 100g every 2 days


----------



## Bigwhite

Kinda dumb starting without having everything on hand. No AI, no pct and that tren is going to be a total waist at that dose and only 3 weeks. Ace just kicks in at 3 weeks...


----------



## GripperFC

Well thanks for the information helped me loads


----------



## Rumpy

Wait about 18 days, run 50mg of Clomid and 20mg of nolva for 30 days


----------



## GripperFC

Thx,i was planning on something similar but as i keep getting told tren A is harsh (trent A virgin) wasn't sure if i should be thinking of taking anything extra


----------



## Rumpy

I agree with BW, I wouldn't run the tren


----------



## GripperFC

Why you say that?   100mg tren A every other day is supposed to be about right as a starting point and for 3 weeks minimum is also about right? i may have been misinformed of course if i have i would appreciate the info


----------



## Bigwhite

There is a reason guys do not recommend tren or deca to non experienced users. Whole lot of things can happen during the run and things that worked fine before the run may not work after no mater what kind of pct you do. If you have to ask about pct then you are not ready for tren yet...


----------



## GripperFC

No offence but you are presuming a lot about me, i have been doing cycles off and on for the past 15 years. Tren is about the only one i haven't tried. 
I know enough to know that with PCT and the amount -timescale i will be using then tren will not shut anything down permanentley as you suggest but which is why i was asking people on here for a recommended PCT as i am aware it isn't to be played around with.


----------



## Bigwhite

P





GripperFC said:


> No offence but you are presuming a lot about me, i have been doing cycles off and on for the past 15 years. Tren is about the only one i haven't tried.
> I know enough to know that with PCT and the amount -timescale i will be using then tren will not shut anything down permanentley as you suggest but which is why i was asking people on here for a recommended PCT as i am aware it isn't to be played around with.


Pct is just a kick start to get natty test going again. Nothing to add just because of tren. Just cross your fingers. You might not get shut down permanently but getting back to normal levels may not happen. Plenty of stories over the years of this...


----------



## deadlift666

Who told you 3 weeks minimum? That's silly.


----------



## GripperFC

A gym rat i know who has already done Tren.  Why silly ?


----------



## Bigwhite

GripperFC said:


> A gym rat i know who has already done Tren.  Why silly ?



Same as running test e for 4 weeks then stopping...


----------



## GripperFC

I'm guessing he advised 3 weeks of it as it was my first cycle using it , will ask him when i see him.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

GripperFC said:


> I'm guessing he advised 3 weeks of it as it was my first cycle using it , will ask him when i see him.



If he advised you to run tren a for 3wks only why on earth would you go back to him for more bad advice. Stick around here and listen to those who've offered help. Their advice is much better than what you're getting from the gym rat.


----------



## GripperFC

Thats why i came on here to get advice but as the gym rat is an actual bodybulider then i would obviously listen to him also.
 Will leave out the tren on this cycle now though


----------



## DocDePanda187123

GripperFC said:


> Thats why i came on here to get advice but as the gym rat is an actual bodybulider then i would obviously listen to him also.
> Will leave out the tren on this cycle now though



There are actual bodybuilders on this site also. The difference is they know what they're doing whereas this guy does not. Don't buy into the "oh he's a pro or he's a bodybuilder so I have to listen to him" BS. Most of them have no clue what they're doing and they hire coaches to plan things for them. Have you ever seen a Rich Piana video? If not I don't suggest you start now but he is a bodybuilder with the intelligence of a spider monkey when it comes to AAS.


----------



## GripperFC

Yeah i've seen a few of his vids on youtube thx
My point was that with forums as good as they can be you also do not know who is sitting at the other end of the computer so they may have no real life experience taking anything.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

GripperFC said:


> Yeah i've seen a few of his vids on youtube thx
> My point was that with forums as good as they can be you also do not know who is sitting at the other end of the computer so they may have no real life experience taking anything.



I understand that but I'll take the guy behind the computer without real life experience so long as his advice is based on science and reason over the Rich Piana's of the world any day of the week. Maybe you're different and place more value on personal experiences, which can be great I grant you, but I don't place that much weight on unsupported story telling which is what anecdotes are.


----------



## AlphaD

First off mr Gripper.....u have been running cycles on and off for the past 15 years, and u do not know how to properly set up a pct??
Secondly never start a cycle if u dont not have your pct in hand, that is why most people build there cycle backwards...
Lastly if you dont get the answer u want from someone dont get all defensive.....,asked questions, research more, be humble.....


----------



## stonetag

AlphaD said:


> First off mr Gripper.....u have been running cycles on and off for the past 15 years, and u do not know how to properly set up a pct??
> Secondly never start a cycle if u dont not have your pct in hand, that is why most people build there cycle backwards...
> Lastly if you dont get the answer u want from someone dont get all defensive.....,asked questions, research more, be humble.....



Exactly where I was going Alpha>


----------



## bronco

AlphaD said:


> First off mr Gripper.....u have been running cycles on and off for the past 15 years, and u do not know how to properly set up a pct??
> Secondly never start a cycle if u dont not have your pct in hand, that is why most people build there cycle backwards...
> Lastly if you dont get the answer u want from someone dont get all defensive.....,asked questions, research more, be humble.....



THIS… 15 years experiance and yet he's running 10 wks test c and 3 wks tren a. I call bullshit


----------



## ToolSteel

You can slam your face on the keyboard and get a hundred google results that say clomid/nolva 50-50-50-50/40-40-20-20
How the **** is this still a question.


----------



## GripperFC

AlphaD said:


> First off mr Gripper.....u have been running cycles on and off for the past 15 years, and u do not know how to properly set up a pct??
> Secondly never start a cycle if u dont not have your pct in hand, that is why most people build there cycle backwards...
> Lastly if you dont get the answer u want from someone dont get all defensive.....,asked questions, research more, be humble.....



Haha who said i don't know how to run PCT ? i was just asking as i had never done Tren and because everyone always says it is the hardest i thought i would ask for advice on it incase i was missing anything. Not sure why that is so bad?
Why do i have to get my PCT first ? it takes me 24 hours to get anything 
When was i defensive? i think considering some of the comments have remained fairly restrained.
Forums gotta love them


----------



## GripperFC

bronco said:


> THIS… 15 years experiance and yet he's running 10 wks test c and 3 wks tren a. I call bullshit



No he didn't say he was running that he suggested that would be a good starting point for me with Tren


----------



## GripperFC

who said i don't know how to run PCT ? i was just asking as i had never done Tren and because everyone always says it is the hardest i thought i would ask for advice on it incase i was missing anything. Not sure why that is so bad?
Why do i have to get my PCT first ? it takes me 24 hours to get anything 
When was i defensive? i think considering some of the comments have remained fairly restrained.
Forums gotta love them


----------



## GripperFC

ToolSteel said:


> You can slam your face on the keyboard and get a hundred google results that say clomid/nolva 50-50-50-50/40-40-20-20
> How the **** is this still a question.




Gotta love forums , keep up the good work


----------



## TheLupinator

HCG during cycle 2x / week @ 250iu per pin
10 days no HCG (Starting 30 days out from SERM treatment)
10 days HCG 250iu M/W/F (Starting 20 days out)
10 days HCG 750iu M/W/F (Starting 10 days out)
then clomid/nolva 5weeks @ 100-50-50-25-25 / 40-20-20-10-10

Run aromatase inhibitor throughout cycle and first 3 weeks of PCT


----------



## GripperFC

Thanks for the info lupinator 






TheLupinator said:


> HCG during cycle 2x / week @ 250iu per pin
> 10 days no HCG (Starting 30 days out from SERM treatment)
> 10 days HCG 250iu M/W/F (Starting 20 days out)
> 10 days HCG 750iu M/W/F (Starting 10 days out)
> then clomid/nolva 5weeks @ 100-50-50-25-25 / 40-20-20-10-10
> 
> Run aromatase inhibitor throughout cycle and first 3 weeks of PCT


----------

